# Best Movies of the '00s



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

What are your top 10 favorite movies of this decade? You can edit the list as December comes to a close. 

No order, I can't really choose:

1. The Dark Knight
2. The Lives of Others
3. Let the Right One In
4. District 9
5. Moon
6. Kill Bill 1 and 2
7. Memento
8. The Prestige
9. Some of the Harry Potter films
10. Children of Men


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chee, how dare you not include Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Chee, how dare you not include Lord of the Rings?



I don't care for Lord of the Rings.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't care for Lord of the Rings.



I banish the acknowledgment of your existence.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 9, 2009)

This should be a tournament. Like last year, but for the whole decade.

Though it probably should be started a little later in the month.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

List last crash , brokeback mountain,  batman begins should share the title, slumdog millonaire, etc...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

Memento
Juno
The Departed
Lost in Translation
Donnie Darko
Gran Torino
Infernal Affairs 2
The Haunting of Molly Hartley
There Will Be Blood
Pan's Labyrinth
Munich


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 9, 2009)

Pan's labyrinth and The Bucket list, an epic movie with jack nicholson AND morgan fucking freeman.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Memento
> Juno
> The Departed
> Lost in Translation
> ...



I think I need to change it to 15 movies.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2009)

Gangs of New York
Inglorious Basterds
Kill Bill both parts
There Will Be Blood
District 9
Speed Racer
*Primer*
Iron Man
Kung Fu Hustle
Crouching Tiger
Hero
Children of Men
Memento

All I got Right now


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)

No particular order:

Spirited Away
The Dark Knight
Mulholland Drive
Memento
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Donnie Darko
Finding Nemo
Memories of Matsuko
Host
City of God


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

Add a few more to my list.

Mulholland Drive
Cinderella Man
The Illusionist
Black Christmas
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2009)

In no particular order

The Dark Knight
American Psycho 
Iron Man
Inglorious basterds
The Departed
There Will Be Blood
No Country For Old Men
Almost Famous
Adventureland
District 9


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Add a few more to my list.
> 
> Mulholland Drive
> Cinderella Man
> ...



Did you like the Illusionist more than the Prestige?


----------



## ez (Dec 9, 2009)

er, i guess i would go with these ten

The Dark Knight
Oldboy
Cidade de Deus 
crouching tiger hidden dragon
pan's labyrinth 
memento 
there will be blood
gladiator
slumdog millionaire
lost in translation

honorary mentions 

no country for old men
eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
adaptation
kill bill (vols 1 + 2)
inglorious basterds
amelie
children of men
Survive Style 5+


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

The Dark Knight and The Lord of the Rings are the only ones I *really* care about. Slumdog and The Departed come right after.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2009)

Goddamn how could I have forgot Gladiator


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Did you like the Illusionist more than the Prestige?



Not directed to me, but I'd just like to say that I used to like The Illusionist more than The Prestige but now I find them both good movies.


----------



## ez (Dec 9, 2009)

i also forgot a lot of flicks 

i'd add Traffic, LotR, minority report, In The Loop, the royal tenenbaums, and the wrestler in the 'honorary mentions' part

edit

also forgot _Snatch_ of all movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Did you like the Illusionist more than the Prestige?


The Prestige is a good movie.  But I prefer The Illusionist.  Paul Giamatti was terrific.  I like pretty much all of his movies.

Sideways was also really good.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2009)

Any list of best movies without LotR is like a list of greatest musicians without Beethoven or a list of greatest artists without Leonardo da Vinci or a dish of Mapo Tofu without the chilli sauce or a Penthouse magazine without boobs or a Universe without God. 

In plain terms, they aren't worth a damn.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 10, 2009)

I did a top 20:

1 Watchmen
2 Sin City
3 V For Vendetta
4 Vanilla Sky
5 Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind
6 Kill Bill: Vol. 1
7 The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring
8 K-PAX
9 Gladiator
10 The Dark Knight
11 Slumdog Millionaire
12 Star Wars: Episode III: Revenge Of The Sith
13 The Notebook
14 Sunshine
15 Shoot 'Em Up
16 Planet Terror
17 Death Sentence
18 Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End
19 House Of Flying Daggers (Shi Mian Mai Fu)
20 Memento


----------



## Adonis (Dec 10, 2009)

All of your guys' lists are convincing me that '00 sucked for movies.

*I'll grant because they actually don't suck:*
*City of God *
*Moon*
*The Lord of the Rings *(Not my cup of tea, personally)
*Inglorious Basterds *
*Gladiator*
*Donnie Darko *(begrudgingly)
*Gran Torino*

*What I won't accept because they're pieces of shit:*
*Oldboy* (Bad guy set up a 15 year torture plot with so much convolution it borders precognition because he fucked his own sister, lololol)
*Sunshine *(The Core but even more implausible "Let's jumpstart the fucking sun that shouldn't be dying for another 5 billion years!" )
*Slumdog Millionaire*
*K-Pax*
*Star Wars I-III*
*PotC: At World's End*
*The Notebook *(I lack vagina)
*Vanilla Sky*
*Sideways* (pretentious cock movie)
*Brokeback Mountain*
*Crash*
*Lost in Translation* (the only thing more tedious than actually being lost in translation)
*District 9* (Aliens = black people "OMG SO CLEVER!")
*Speed Racer*
*The Departed*
*The Haunting of Molly Hartley*
*Juno* (Yo Wiggity Wack, Dawg)

*Too stupid to be an art film, but too boring to be a blockbuster:*

*No Country for Old Man*
*There Will Be Blood*
*Pan's Labrynth *
*Hero*
*Kill Bill Vol. 2*
*The Dark Knight*
*Harry Potter series *(aren't you guys' too old for this shit?)

*Worst Soundtrack Award:**Watchmen*

If your movie didn't make the list, I either haven't seen it or it didn't make an impression one way or the other. I have spoken.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 10, 2009)

It's hard to come up with the best movies for an entire decade. But of the ones I read here, I certainly agree with: Lord of the rings, Lost in Translation, Kil bills, pan's labyrinth, V for vendetta, sin city, dark night and batman begins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> All of your guys' lists are convincing me that '00 sucked for movies.
> 
> *I'll grant because they actually don't suck:*
> *City of God *[Cidade de Deus]
> ...


 I semi-approve this list and anti-list. There Will be Blood was a very boring movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Any list of best movies without LotR is like a list of greatest musicians without Beethoven or a list of greatest artists without Leonardo da Vinci or a dish of Mapo Tofu without the chilli sauce or a Penthouse magazine without boobs or a Universe without God.
> 
> In plain terms, they aren't worth a damn.



I could refute that last bit, but I don't wanna get anyone started.  Other than that, this post makes the most sense out of any other in this thread.

Even if you didn't like the series, you have to give it credit.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 10, 2009)

Twilight....


















because it made a lot of noise 


on a serious note: i believe that LOTR and Gladiator should be way up in this list


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I could refute that last bit, but I don't wanna get anyone started.  Other than that, this post makes the most sense out of any other in this thread.
> 
> Even if you didn't like the series, you have to give it credit.



I didn't like it because of its pacing, and I couldn't get into the characters because of it. Props for the soundtrack and the cinematography.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 10, 2009)

I cried watching the Notebook, I'll make my list soon...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2009)

sin city, kill bill, the dark knight, gladiator, the departed, crash, the prestige


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 10, 2009)

The Dark Knight
District 9
Sin City
Kill Bill Volumes 1 + 2
No Country for Old Men
300
Wanted
Hot Fuzz
Snakes on a Plane
Inglorious Basterds
Saw 1 + 2
The Departed
Ocean's 11
LotR: Two Towers and Return of the King
Watchmen
Harry Potter 1 + 2
Pirates 1

just off the top of my head


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I didn't like it because of its pacing, and I couldn't get into the characters because of it. Props for the soundtrack and the cinematography.



Yeah, I'll admit that the pacing turns a lot of people off, but for some reason, I love sticking it out.  Watching all three Rings movies in one sitting is such a treat.  It's also a matter of how much effort was put into making the films... my god.

Thank You For Smoking


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

Yea, I can tell that a lot of work went into the series. Just isn't the type of  movie for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not a LOTR fan.  The movies were too long.  The movies were packed with too many gay undertones.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a LOTR fan.  The movies were too long.  The movies were packed with too many gay undertones.



Homophobic, IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2009)

Homophobic, really?  I just have no interest in seeing mystical creatures act too friendly towards one another.  I think a lot of people found this aspect of the movies to be unappealing.  I'm not a fan of friendship movies either.  Let's just throw that out there.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Homophobic, really?  I just have no interest in seeing mystical creatures act too friendly towards one another.  I think a lot of people found this aspect of the movies to be unappealing.  I'm not a fan of friendship movies either.  Let's just throw that out there.



I was kidding.

Shit's the same reason I hated New Moon.  I don't like watching movies where overacting is praised.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

Lord of the Rings were good, solid movies with great effects. But I personally don't rate them as the best of the last decade. 

Other than Fellowship I wasn't wowed by any of it. Two Towers was dull, the film was pretty tho, and Gandalf v Balrog were the highlight. But other than that the plot was slow, bad acting and a finale that was far too long, and Gollum was laughable. Same with Return, tho the finale battle was better than Towers, Return still lacked something, the scene in Fellowship with the war was better. There was no real adventure in the last two either.

Frodo was a terrible protaganist, annoying and whiny, just fucking put it in your pocket. Just take one of the bloody birds and throw it in to Mount Doom, end of story.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lord of the Rings were good, solid movies with great effects. But I personally don't rate them as the best of the last decade.
> 
> Other than Fellowship I wasn't wowed by any of it. Two Towers was dull, the film was pretty tho, and Gandalf v Balrog were the highlight. But other than that the plot was slow, bad acting and a finale that was far too long, and Gollum was laughable. Same with Return, tho the finale battle was better than Towers, Return still lacked something, the scene in Fellowship with the war was better. There was no real adventure in the last two either.
> 
> Frodo was a terrible protaganist, annoying and whiny, just fucking put it in your pocket. Just take one of the bloody birds and throw it in to Mount Doom, end of story.



Your opinion, bro.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 10, 2009)

Jeez, I have a hard time remembering what movies I've seen this year, but here I go

City of God
The Departed
The Dark Knight
LoTR: The Fellowship
Pirates of the Caribbean (only the first movie)
The Gladiator
Iron Man
Spider Man (only first)
Ocean's 11

Not quite there, but I liked them
Kung Fu Hustle
Harry Potter series
Inside Man


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 10, 2009)

_Let the Right One In
Oldboy
Volver
Das Leben der Anderen_ (the Lives of Others)
_Talk to Her_ (Hable con ella)

those are the only ones I remember now. But _Let the Right One_ In is first. _The Prestige_ would have gotten a mention, but I hated the ending and a few minor details of Johansson, not to mention it being an Americunt film.


----------



## sel (Dec 10, 2009)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and Thank You For Smoking are of my favourite movies, and them being from this decade put them in this list.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> _Let the Right One In
> Oldboy
> Volver
> Das Leben der Anderen_ (the Lives of Others)
> ...



What do you mean by Americunt? 

Bale, Nolan, Hall, Bowie and Caine are British and Jackman is from Australia.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 10, 2009)

True art is angst, with subtitles . That last point about it being an American film was an afterthought though, in the spirit of "arson, murder, and jaywalking". lol, as I was trying to think of films, I realized most/all of the films I like are foreign. 

My gripe is just with the first two points. It's still fantastic though, Jackman really did well.

Oh, and Memento.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

I liked the ending and no major gripes about Johansson. We all have our opinions though.


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2009)

LotR, collectively
Up
Children of Men
The Departed
Pan's Labyrinth

Ah.. shit, this is hard. D8


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 11, 2009)

Up!
LotR series
American Psycho
The Dark Knight
No Country for Old Men
Wall-E
Bourne Series
The Departed
Catch me if you can
A Beautiful Mind
Minority Report
Old Boy
My Sassy Girl(korean one)
TaeGukgi
il Mare(the first version of the lakehouse)
Friends(the korean movie)
There are probably movies I'm forgetting.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings (The Fellowship of the Ring is the best, but the whole trilogy deserves to be on this list)
Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain
Juno
Star Trek
Inglourious Basterds
The Departed
City of God
Requiem for a Dream
Wendy and Lucy
Hellboy II: The Golden Army
Kung Fu Panda
An American Crime

Documentary: The Cove

Honorary mention:
The Bucket List
Moon
Iron Man 
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Lost in Translation
The Illusionist
Yip Man
Cloverfield
Into the Wild
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

Chee no Gran Torino?


----------



## ez (Dec 11, 2009)

NAM said:


> sin city, kill bill, the dark knight, gladiator, the departed, crash, the prestige



o right, i forgot sin city. it definitely should be up there among the best, if only for stylistic purposes.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2009)

For Sin City, the first story is better than the second one, and the second one better than the third one imo.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 11, 2009)

Off the top of my head:

LOTR series
Gladiator
No Country for Old Men
Wall-E
Up
Gran Torino
Batman Begins(no, not the Dark Knight)
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Pan's Labyrinth

If I really thought about it I'm sure I'd have quite a few changes though.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2009)

no country for old men was boring as hell, can't tell why so many americans like it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> Chee no Gran Torino?



It was great but the side character's actors were pretty mediocre. If he casted better actors it would've been in my top 10.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

In no order:

The Dark Knight
Spirited Away
LotR series
Harry Potter series
Pan's Labyrinth
Sweeney Todd
RENT
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
The Descent
The Kill Bill movies

There are honestly a good number more than that for me, but those are just off the top of my head. I'll try to remember some more later.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose?  Is that a troll contribution like some of mine?  Or is it legit?  

No Country For Old Men is popular because of Anton.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2009)

Heath Ledger's best film, _10 Things I Hate About You_, was released in 1999.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Exorcism of Emily Rose?  Is that a troll contribution like some of mine?  Or is it legit?



Maybe. 

But while I know not many liked that one, I personally have a strange fascination with the supernatural, so I have a bias towards movies such as that one (though I was greatly disappointed by Paranormal Activity).


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. LotR trilogy - this one is actually in order
2. The Dark Knight
3. Memento
4. No Country for Old Men
5. Primer
6. District 9
7. American Psycho
8. Moon
9. Bourne trilogy
10. Gladiator


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

> American Psycho



That was 2000 right?


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah           .


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh!  OHHHHH!  I got one!

Mission Impossible III
Tom Cruise's best portrayal of the character
P.S.H. is a bomb-ass villain
JJ Abrams... that's all I have to say
Amazing pacing
Great action
Lamborghini

Annnnnnnnnnnnd while I'm at it...
The Italian Job

If you disagree with this post, I'm going to find you and bruise your face.


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

you be trollin'


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> you be trollin'



Am not!  How would I be trolling?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 12, 2009)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind  

I like weird movies


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

You think MI3 is better than 1 or 2.

JJ Abrams. Probably talking about Star Trek. Which was an awesome movie, but it doesn't deserve to be on this list unless you're a ST geek.

Italian Job....


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> You think MI3 is better than 1 or 2.
> 
> JJ Abrams. Probably talking about Star Trek. Which was an awesome movie, but it doesn't deserve to be on this list unless you're a ST geek.
> 
> Italian Job....



The first Mission Impossible was pretty decent.  But the plot didn't flow extremely well to me.  And, okay, maybe the suspension scene brings it up to par with MI3, but I still enjoyed everything about the third one better.  Plus, it was made in the 90s, so it's a moot point as far as this topic goes.

And are you seriously asking me if I thought it was better than the second one?  Now THAT'S funny.  MI2 was a joke, through and through.  It may have been cool when you were thirteen, but c'mon... I can't take some of those elements seriously.  I don't even know where to begin.  Too much unmasking, ridiculous fight scenes with random slow-mo doves... and the motorcycle chase?  I mean, yeah, good action movie... but MI3 does that with style and grace.

And what the fuck is wrong with The Italian Job?  Yeah, it may be a tad ridiculous, but it's a GREAT story with a pretty impressive cast.


----------



## Felt (Dec 12, 2009)

So many "The Dark Knight" votes... really? =/

1. Battle Royale
2. Lord of the Rings
3. a bittersweet life
4. Inglourious basterds
5. Oldboy
6. Gladiator
7. Juno
8. Man on Wire
9. Harry Brown
10. V for Vendetta

Probably missed some great entries, but this is what I'm feeling at the moment...


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

^ Two Towers over Fellowship and Return of the King? 

I preferred the first one best. Ok maybe the second one wasn't as great, but imo non beat the first one.

I'm not saying anything is wrong with Italian Job, but we're in the "Best Movies of the '00s" thread. Italian Job should be nowhere to be seen on any top 10 list.


----------



## Felt (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I might just put LoTR actually, but I'd put it as my favourite...I think.


----------



## ez (Dec 12, 2009)

> Heath Ledger's best film, _10 Things I Hate About You_, was released in 1999.


i thought this was a pretty boring film, but i'm not really into teen movies. his acting in this isn't better than his tdk performance tho. not by a long shot.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

Hollie said:


> So many "The Dark Knight" votes... really? =/



Is it honestly that surprising?


----------



## Felt (Dec 12, 2009)

Well no, because it has been insanely popular.  But so has Twilight...


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

Did you just compare TDK to Twilight? :S


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2009)

Kill Bill, Gladiator, Stranger than Fiction, and so forth.


----------



## Felt (Dec 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> Did you just compare TDK to Twilight? :S



(Only by it's popularity, probably wasn't the best thing to say ).

TDK is a good film, it's entertaining and it has a phenomenal performance by Mr Ledger.  I really enjoyed it, I would say it's one of my _favourite_ films in recent years, other than Battle Royale I've probably watched it more times that any other film in the past year.    But it's not a great film.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 12, 2009)

lol @ Inglourious Basterds


----------



## ez (Dec 12, 2009)

Hollie said:


> (Only by it's popularity, probably wasn't the best thing to say ).
> 
> TDK is a good film, it's entertaining and it has a phenomenal performance by Mr Ledger.  I really enjoyed it, I would say it's one of my _favourite_ films in recent years, other than Battle Royale I've probably watched it more times that any other film in the past year.    But it's not a great film.



what has the makings of a great film?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, the thread only asks for people's personal top ten, so they don't really have to be great.

And you aren't sneaky, Hollie. I'm always watching... 

Music Department


----------



## Felt (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, I decided to stop debating because it's only going to make me get into a deeper hole


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it had more to do with you comparing TDK to Twilight rather than just disagreeing with people putting it on their list.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Heath Ledger's best film, _10 Things I Hate About You_, was released in 1999.


Julia Stiles is in that movie...

So no.  It's not in the top 10.  Try again.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm also going to add The Princess and the Frog after just coming back from seeing it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2009)

I forgot to mention _Live Free or Die Hard_.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2009)

the Dark Knight isn't that great. Again, Ledger's acting was best in _10 Things I Hate About You_. Julia Stiles was in the film, what does that have to do with anything? Ron is in the Harry Potter books but his shitty character doesn't ruin the beauty of Hermione/Luna/Snape/etc.

Anyway, too bad the Matrix didn't come out a year later.



Tobirama said:


> lol @ Inglourious Basterds



I was wondering when you would post this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not a p*d*p****, so I didn't enjoy Let The Right One In.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

> And what the fuck is wrong with The Italian Job? Yeah, it may be a tad ridiculous, but it's a GREAT story with a pretty impressive cast.



Its an okay action movie, not even close to one of the best films of the decade.

Battle Royale was 2000, I thought it was 1999, add that to the list.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a p*d*p****, so I didn't enjoy Let The Right One In.



lol             .


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its an okay action movie, not even close to one of the best films of the decade.



I hear ya'.  And I respect your opinion.

But just for the sake of being a nitpicker... it wasn't an action movie, through and through.  It was more of a heist movie.  I guess that's a sub-genre of action, but I like to think of heist movies as smart, fun, and a little sexy (and you're not necessarily getting all of those things in a simple action movie).  And the fact that the antagonist wasn't "the man" made it all the more interesting.

Maybe it's not in my top ten, but it gets damn close.

(500) Days of Summer, anyone?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 13, 2009)

The count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 13, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Ron is in the Harry Potter books but his shitty character doesn't ruin the beauty of Hermione/Luna/Snape/etc.



He marries Hermione. That is ruin enough.


----------



## rickyvogas (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi!
The dark Night
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 
The Matrix Reloaded
2012
300
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End 
X-Men
Transformer
Spider-man 2
King Kong.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

Ironman - Yes. This. 
300 
Batman: TDK 
Transformer - Horrible plot but even I will succumb to DAT ROBOT ASS.  
Lord of the Rings - Shit was _caaaaash_. 
Star Wars 1-3 - 



.. and Twilight. Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

^Trolling should be left to the pros.


Yasha said:


> I forgot to mention _Live Free or Die Hard_.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Drag Me to Hell probably barely belongs in the top 100 for the decade.  But I just thought I would mention it anyway.  The movie was fucking hilarious!


----------



## ez (Dec 20, 2009)

also, yeah, _infernal affairs_ needs a mention. i should've put it in my top 10. too bad i forgot it came out this decade.


----------



## martryn (Dec 20, 2009)

I love threads like this.  Personal picks:

1.  300 / High Fidelity
3.  About a Boy / The Prestige
5.  Apocalypto / Igby Goes Down / Watchmen / Wonder Boys
9.  Casino Royale / District 9 / RocknRolla

Honorable Mentions: Iron Man, Ong Bak, A Prairie Home Companion, and Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 20, 2009)

since it's the only one I would consider, off the top of my head that I haven't seen listed, _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_.

EDIT: also _Mystic River_!


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 20, 2009)

1.The Dark Knight *(2008)*
2.The Punisher *(2004)*
3.Spider-man 2 *(2004)*
4.Me, Myself & Irene *(2000)*
5.X2: X-men United *(2003)*
6.Dawn Of The Dead *(2004)*
7.Friday The 13th *(2009)*
8.American Gangster *(2007)*
9.Rush Hour 2 *(2001)*
10.Not Another Teen Movie *(2001)*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

martryn said:


> I love threads like this.  Personal picks:
> 
> 1.  300 / High Fidelity
> 3.  About a Boy / The Prestige
> ...


About A Boy is pretty funny.  I often use that movie to make women think I am funny.  A chick asks me for a movie recommendation and I introduce them to that film.  Fuck, I am smooth.

A couple of hilarious moments I can think of off the top of my head.

"It was horrible.  Horrible.  But driving fast behind the ambulance was fantastic."

Marcus gets a tambourine for Christmas.
"Isn't that cool, Will?"
"Yeah, that'll come in handy."



Hilarious movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 21, 2009)

So, should we also do a thread for the worse movies of the '00s?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So, should we also do a thread for the worse movies of the '00s?



Go for it.

I'm gonna guess, already, that it will be filled to the brim with "DBZ: Evolution."


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 21, 2009)

^I'd vote for Eragon.

The problem with bad movies is that there's a LOT of them. Low budget movies have less options than the big movies. So we should vote for most disappointing big budget movies, that'd be more fun.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea, that would be a good thread.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> Go for it.
> 
> I'm gonna guess, already, that it will be filled to the brim with "DBZ: Evolution."



That movie doesn't exist to me im sure its the same all round


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Did someone just mention the Friday the 13 remake?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea, neg him.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I was actually just about to mention it, so Im glad someone did. Wheres my Twilight and Lake House!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar and Lord of the rings, definitely the best movies of the 00.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 21, 2009)

Off the top of my head:

1.  The Lord of the Rings trilogy
2.  The Dark Knight
3.  Star Trek
4.  Iron Man
5.  The Incredibles
6.  Up
7.  Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World
8.  Elf
9.  Spider-Man (1 and 2)
10. Star Wars Episode III


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Elf?  Come on.  You just wanted to throw a live action comedy in there.  Admit it!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 21, 2009)

Live-action comedy?  Normally I don't care for it.  I just found Elf downright hilarious.


----------



## Agony (Dec 22, 2009)

Too much.

not in order

1.lord of the rings1,2,3
2.spiderman1,2,3
3.transformers1,2
4.batman,the dark knight
5.secret
6.saw1,2,3,4,5,6
7.ALOT MORE


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Dec 22, 2009)

Just gonna post this and never think about it again. Too hard. 

1. The Prestige
2. Hot Fuzz
3. The Dark Knight
4. The Departed
5. Snatch
6. Memento
7. The Royal Tenenbaums
8. Brick
9. Kill Bill
10. Children of Men


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

Noones mentioned Will Smith movies


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

Pursuit of Happyness was good. Wouldn't put it on the best list.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 22, 2009)

Everyone's lack of hatred in this thread disappoints me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

I hate you Adonis.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 22, 2009)

Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Hero
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
The Departed
No Country For Old Men
The Dark Knight
District 9
Inglourious Basterds
LOTR
Casino Royale
UP
The Incredibles

Gah, that's all I can think of for now but I'll post again once other movies come to mind.


----------



## eHav (Dec 22, 2009)

i think blood diamond was one of the best movies


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

I vote for the 3 LotR movies. Make that the best movies in the last 30 years and I'll still vote them. Everything else in the 00s pales in comparison.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's my Top 10 Movies of 00'

1. "Michael Jackson's This Is It
2. "The Longest Yard"
3. "Spongebob Squarepants Movie"
4. "Shrek
5. "Alvin & The Chipmunks"
6. "Barnyard"
7. "The Marine"
8. "How The Grinch Stole Christmas"
9. "Spirited Away" 
10. "The Wrestler"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> Here's my Top 10 Movies of 00'
> 
> 1. "Michael Jackson's This Is It
> 2. "The Longest Yard"
> ...



Dey si mi trollin'


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are some shitty picks. The Spongebob movie? Barnyard? The Marine?

Let me shoot you, put you out of your misery.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Probably young or something.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 23, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> Here's my Top 10 Movies of 00'
> 
> 1. "Michael Jackson's This Is It
> 2. "The Longest Yard"
> ...



Barnyard?  BARNYARD??!!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 23, 2009)

spongebob is an awesome movie. it has the hoff


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> Here's my Top 10 Movies of 00'
> 
> 1. "Michael Jackson's This Is It
> 2. "The Longest Yard"
> ...



Are you, like 7 or something?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 24, 2009)

HEY!!!! If you guys have a problem with my choices of the best movies!Then SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!


----------



## Mongoose Man (Dec 24, 2009)

1.lord of the rings trilogy (i consider it one movie)
2.where the wild things are
3.brokeback mountain
4.fantastic mr.fox
5.up
6.the dark knight
7.gladiator
8.howl's moving castle
9.milk
10.avatar
11.inglourious basterds
12.slumdog millionaire
13.wall-e
14.o brother where art thou
15.finding neverland


----------



## ethereal (Dec 25, 2009)

In no particular order:

Almost Famous
Babel
Les Choristes
Spirited Away
Y Tu Mamá También
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Breakfast on Pluto
Les Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain
Pan's Labyrinth
Memento


----------

